

Founder Institute's Blacklist of Unsavory Characters - cristinacordova
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/29/founder-institute-blacklist/

======
joshfraser
Anyone with access want to publish the full list?

------
mkramlich
Having law firms in his blacklist is bound to have some blowback in the form
of legal battles. IANAL but sounds like you risk getting close to the realm of
slander, libel and/or blackmail.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
[EDIT: this is nonsense, see Zak's comment.]

Why? If I privately write down "mkramlich is a thief", that's none of these
things. If someone else then decides to publish it despite me marking it as
private, well, that's hardly my fault is it? (Note: IANAL.)

~~~
Zak
If you write it down and don't show it to anyone else, that's fine. If you
show it to your best friend in a private setting, and your best friend cancels
a business deal with mkramlich as a result, that's defamation, and you can be
sued for it.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
You're right, thanks for the correction.

------
TamDenholm
I'm sure most people have their own mental blacklist of people never to work
with, i bet theres a lot of overlap, but i doubt its something people would
allow to be written down.

